# MS-8 setups



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Please post your MS8 setups 

Pictures 


speaker and amp configurations ...........


I'm running a 3 way front stage with no center or rears and my system sounds great..

My image is spot on. My stage depth is layered,deep and my width rocks...


The reason I'm asking is I would like to know what works for other people..

Thanks


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

will post pics of mine in a couple of days. here's the plan.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Fronts are ID xS65s in the kicks, 2 Whispers in each pillar, and Vifa DQ25 in the sailpanel. The Whispers and tweeters are passivily crossed over. Active between the midbasses and those using the MS-8.

Center is the same as the fronts but xS57 as midbass and using the crossovers in the amps to biamp the midbasses and others.

Rears are ID CTX69s in the factory spots.

Sub is a single IDQ-15 IB through the skipass/fold down.

Amps are 3 JL HD600/4s. Using 10 of the 12 channels in the amps. 

Car is a 2001 Lexus IS300.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

My ongoing build. 

There is the addition of a 6.5"mid woofer(the model is un-confirmed due to space restrictions), to re-enforce the center channel, because the t-band w4 does not have much going on below 400hz

The Amps were chosen by size and functionality (they are completly hidden)


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

vactor said:


> will post pics of mine in a couple of days. here's the plan.


What is the p462 center crossed at ?
I'm at 130/24, with the p462, and think I can go a bit lower.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed. I am looking to use the MS-8 in my next build and am curious how others have theirs setup.


----------



## phampau (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice setups!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

My humble setup. 

The car: 1994 Oldsmobile Cutlass Cierra A.K.A The Cream Puff

Head Unit: JVC KD-HDW10 A basic CD player with a built in HD tuner and RCA outputs

Processor: JBL MS8

Amps: 2 US Acoustics USB-4085 one at 85 watts x 4 @ 4ohms (fronts and rear) The second bridged at 240 x 2 @ 4ohms (front mid bass) 2 US Acoustics USB-2150 both at 450 watts x 1 @ 4 ohms (subs)

Fronts: Powerbass 3.5" coax in stock location (highs) 8" Peerless OEM M&K Buyouts from PartsExpress in custom door pods (mid-bass)

Rears: mtx Thunder Axe 5-1/4" components

Subs: 2 Fi IB3 18"

Electical: Stock

Pics:

Fronts:









Mid-bass:









Rears:









The trunk: (still needs cleaning)


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

amitaF said:


> My ongoing build.
> 
> There is the addition of a 6.5"mid woofer(the model is un-confirmed due to space restrictions), to re-enforce the center channel, because the t-band w4 does not have much going on below 400hz
> 
> The Amps were chosen by size and functionality (they are completly hidden)


Super clean set up


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

2008 poetic g8 gt

Center : hustler audio ap3 crossed at 120/24 run off ms8 internal amp
Front stage: Zapco slim line components run active 
Side speakers : Zapco 8.165 competition 5.5" speakers run off ms8 internal amp
Subs : 2 x arc audio arc series 8" in 1 cuft box
Amp : audison LrX 5.1k running the front stage active and the subs

Sounds good I guess. I still don't know what amazing sounds like lol


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

If I was doing a Logic7 setup with center, I would be bending over backward trying to make the center the centerpiece of all the speakers. That included even short changing the quality of the left and right to pay for a custom appropriate center setup and install. It is after all the most important and predominant channel by far.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting info ^^^ 

I do plan on running a center channel...


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Fronts are ID xS65s in the kicks, 2 Whispers in each pillar, and Vifa DQ25 in the sailpanel. The Whispers and tweeters are passivily crossed over. Active between the midbasses and those using the MS-8.
> 
> Center is the same as the fronts but xS57 as midbass and using the crossovers in the amps to biamp the midbasses and others.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of power...

How do you like the HD amps???

I was going to upgrade...


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

amitaF said:


> My ongoing build.
> 
> There is the addition of a 6.5"mid woofer(the model is un-confirmed due to space restrictions), to re-enforce the center channel, because the t-band w4 does not have much going on below 400hz
> 
> The Amps were chosen by size and functionality (they are completly hidden)


Are you running a passive crossover on the mids and tweets ???


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Honestly the JL HD amps are some of the very best solid state amps that I have owned, and I have had my fair share of some really great amps. The size is outstanding too.

Basically if I were amp shopping today I would look at the JL HDs and XDs where space was tight. If you have plenty of room I would be looking at the Image Dynamics Q series amps. Both companies are great and the amps are bullet proof.

But I wouldn't go changing stuff just to be changing stuff...god I am such a hypocrite for just saying that.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This is gospel. 

Most people think the center is 2nd fiddle to the sides, and the people who are doing that probably won't be as happy with their MS8 setups as someone who treats the center as the most important location in the car.



t3sn4f2 said:


> If I was doing a Logic7 setup with center, I would be bending over backward trying to make the center the centerpiece of all the speakers. That included even short changing the quality of the left and right to pay for a custom appropriate center setup and install. It is after all the most important and predominant channel by far.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Honestly the JL HD amps are some of the very best solid state amps that I have owned, and I have had my fair share of some really great amps. The size is outstanding too.
> 
> Basically if I were amp shopping today I would look at the JL HDs and XDs where space was tight. If you have plenty of room I would be looking at the Image Dynamics Q series amps. Both companies are great and the amps are bullet proof.
> 
> But I wouldn't go changing stuff just to be changing stuff...god I am such a hypocrite for just saying that.


Ya I was going to upgrade to the HD amps but would i really notice a difference...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mrstangerbanger said:


> Are you running a passive crossover on the mids and tweets ???


i'm using the audison a&b channel's internal x-overs, driven by a single pair of ms-8 outputs. the only place i'll be using a passive x-over is on the c-channel,since the us-acoustic's front channels will be bridged to give the c-channel some ballz.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Set-up right now:

Factory '04 G35 Headunit

MS-8 powering rear speakers and will be powering center channel shortly - Currently using only 5 channels with everything run active from MS-8 

Front stage - Hybrid Audio L1Pro and Infinity Beta Six 

Rear's - MB-Quart Coaxial 6.5"

Sub - Infinity Beta 12" sealed 

Amps - Planet Audio HVT-7100 and Planet Audio HVT-754 Hybrid Tube amps. 754 on front stage and 7100 bridged powering the Beta

The factory headunit is getting swapped out for an HX-D1 when Matt gets done with it and the L1Pro's are getting swapped for Hybrid L3se and the center channel is going to be a single L3se.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

nar93da said:


> ...and the L1Pro's are getting swapped for Hybrid L3se and the center channel is going to be a single L3se.


Intewesting 

I was thinking about doing the same thing in my 335i. Know of anyone who has done this, and didn't miss their tweeters? Where are the locations for the mids in the G35?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

kenwood x993
ms-8
front - dyn md100, mw160
center - 3.5" mid from an oem bmw application (for now, will most likely change)
rear - type-r 6x9 (for now, will most likely change)
sub - custom e8 d4. (it has a copper wound coil, dual 4 ohm, single med spider, e8 cone assembly and an aluminum inverted cap)
amps - JBL MS-A1004 (2), JBL MS-A5001 (all still on backorder)


since it's winter and i don't have my amps yet i am currently rockin the dyns passive on spx-177r crossovers powered by a pdx 2.150, nothing else. every time i am happy with my setup something else comes along i just have to try which invariably leaves me with a partial system for long periods of time...


pics can be seen here as well as the changing of gear along the way.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> Intewesting
> 
> I was thinking about doing the same thing in my 335i. Know of anyone who has done this, and didn't miss their tweeters? Where are the locations for the mids in the G35?


The mids are in the doors and the L1pro's are in the sail panels. Scott Buwalda has a G35 and is using the L3se in the sail panels. When I talked to Scott he recommeded they be no more then 30 degrees off axis.


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

With an MS-8, it builds a very good cake that needs some tweaking to make great as quoted by a top person in soundoffs. . You do not need to do anything fancy with install to make it sound good, doors work well if you have a center channel. It seems to love a center channel.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> This is gospel.
> 
> Most people think the center is 2nd fiddle to the sides, and the people who are doing that probably won't be as happy with their MS8 setups as someone who treats the center as the most important location in the car.


Werd.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

-1 pair massive audio CK5 stage 3 (5 1\4 comps) sides passives
-1 massive audio sk5 stage 2 (5 1\4 shallow mid) center plus ck5 tweet passive
-1 pair massive audio CK6 stage 3 (6 1\2 comps) fronts active,tweets in pillars, mids doors
-2 x massive audio SW10's (Subwoofer 10inch)
-2 x massive audio NX5 (total of 100 x 8 and 800 x 2)
- JBL MS-8


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

That center channel is sick...

How does it sound?? (imaging,staging,width,ect,ect,ect)


----------



## blownrunner (Feb 10, 2009)

I gotta hear how it sounds with a center channel speaker.

I am using all 8 outputs:
2 to front kickpanels
2 to front midbass
2 to subs
2 to rear doors

three amps in system


----------



## OrangeDub (Oct 21, 2010)

blownrunner said:


> I gotta hear how it sounds with a center channel speaker.
> 
> I am using all 8 outputs:
> 2 to front kickpanels
> ...


No need to use 2 for subs! One for subs, one for center. Enjoy


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Current setup waiting to be installed is:

Panasonic Bottlehead
to MS8
to DLS A2, A3 and A5
to Audison Thesis 3 way set + focal 21 wx 8" sub

May try a center in the future but my truck's cabin is tiny - in fact I'm not fully confident the ms8 will work in it at all but we will see.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Logic 7 is great in small cars, but rear speakers are required.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Logic 7 is great in small cars, but rear speakers are required.


Small as in tiny - Won't have space for any rear speakers










(very old install)










and the size of the car (not my one) next to an American pickup










should it still cope fine?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Wow! That's super cool. I want one. Have you considered putting a couple of 3" speakers in the head liner in the back corners? That would work great!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Wow! That's super cool. I want one. Have you considered putting a couple of 3" speakers in the head liner in the back corners? That would work great!


not really going to be do-able for me + really don't have anymore space for amps 

It will be set up like:









but with the 3" speakers where the 6" enclosures are and then the 6" going just in the left corner by the door pockets, using the door pockets for enclosures.


If you say that it will be fine with the size of the car however then I will give it a go. I've had enough of trying and failing with tuning


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

amitaF said:


> i'm using the audison a&b channel's internal x-overs, driven by a single pair of ms-8 outputs. the only place i'll be using a passive x-over is on the c-channel,since the us-acoustic's front channels will be bridged to give the c-channel some ballz.


thats a very clever solution to get 3 way front stage with rear's. 



I currently run JBL c608 GTImkii's, with 6x9 cadence mid drivers in the rear deck cut off right above my sub for extra lows, JBLw12GTI mkii for my sub, on 3 alpine first gen PDX amps.

planning on going with L4's and L6 woofers, tweeterless setup, with an L4 center. probably drop the 608's in my rear deck, if at all. we'll see how things work out.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

system 1

mcintosh mx4000 & dac 
ms-8
mcintosh mc 425m ,4x50w to focal 3w2 mids & scan D2904/600000 tweets
mcintosh mc 431m , 2 x 200w to cdt es06 mid bass
kenwood kac 1023 ,600w to 8 x focal 5ws (5.25 inch subs)


system 2 
clarion hx-d1 
ms-8
anthony gallo Nucleus Micro Ti x 5 
genesis sa 30 class a bridged (front left ti )
genesis sm60 bridged (center ti)
genesis sa 30 class a bridged (front right ti )
genesis sm100 stereo (rear l&r ti's)
kenwood kac 1023 x 2 ,each powering a aliante 10 sub in each door ..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/87243-unusual-2way-install.html


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Fronts are ID xS65s in the kicks, 2 Whispers in each pillar, and Vifa DQ25 in the sailpanel. The Whispers and tweeters are passivily crossed over. Active between the midbasses and those using the MS-8.
> 
> Center is the same as the fronts but xS57 as midbass and using the crossovers in the amps to biamp the midbasses and others.
> 
> ...


what passives were you running? Im intending a similar setup.


----------

